# den hparxoun askimes ginekes hparxoun mono andres pou den pinoune poli



## mirabmw

Can anybody translate this for me, please!!


----------



## ateaofimdomar

There are no ugly women, only men who don't drink much.


----------



## Fred_C

I think that the strange translitteration shows that the writer does not how to spell Greek properly...
"hparxoun" perhaps shows that the writer thinks that this word needs an Eta, but it needs an ypsilon. "yparxoun" would be better, "hyparkhoun" is best.
"gynekes" perhaps shows that the writer thinks that this word needs an epsilon, instead of an alpha-iota.


----------



## winegrower

Fred_C said:


> I think that the strange translitteration shows that the writer does not how to spell Greek properly...
> "hparxoun" perhaps shows that the writer thinks that this word needs an Eta, but it needs an ypsilon. "yparxoun" would be better, "hyparkhoun" is best.
> "gynekes" perhaps shows that the writer thinks that this word needs an epsilon, instead of an alpha-iota.


 
  Your remarks are correct, but I think this is just bad Internet Greek (some people call it Greeklish).Young people, in chats and SMS, will use any letter comes first, for instance *w *for *ω*, *x *for *χ, *etc. On the other hand, if one must use latin characters to correctly write greek words it would take a linguist!


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Don't worry about Greeklish, Fred_C, almost all Greek linguistic forums, blogs etc. despise them and only allow them for users who don't have the correct encryption on their computers and cannot read Greek (who, I might add, are very few these days).


----------



## mirabmw

Thanks for everybody!!


----------



## Fred_C

I can understand that the Greek despise the way to translitterate Greek into the Latin alphabet, but as a user of the Latin alphabet, I am shocked...


----------



## Traduita

Well, apart from a question of principle, there is an aesthetic reason (a transliterated word does not look like it should, it looks messy) and a practical reason, as you have to make an extra effort to understand because the image of the word does not translate in your mind immediately. Small effort but it gets tiresome. All the more because there is no standard and everyone transliterates in their fashion, picking from various options: _iparxoun_,_ yparxoun_. _yparhoun_, _iparhoun_ etc.!


----------

